
Epic CEO on 250M Fortnite players, digital humans and $100M dev fund - bookofjoe
https://venturebeat.com/2019/03/20/epic-games-tim-sweeney-on-250-million-fortnite-players-digital-humans-and-running-a-store/view-all/
======
gaspoweredcat
well i may not like the game myself but i have to admit a quarter of a billion
players is a hell of an achievement

